# Nikkei 225 chart analysis video - 30 Oct



## charttv (31 October 2005)

Hello all,

I have just conducted a rudimentary analysis of the Nikkei as it struck me as being in a rather bullish move. In my opinion, it looks like the long term bearishness is over for now and we can expect the Nikkei to move strongly up for quite some time to come.

It appears that the recent reforms are having an impact.

In the short term the fast move up worries me a little as it encountered little to no resistance. This makes it difficult for me to judge where the Nikkei is likely to pull back to and re-test support as the previous resistance level is too far away from current market action.

The 9 minute video is here

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/nikke...ikkei30oct.html


----------

